# What is the Foundation of Marriage?



## cdabney (Feb 13, 2016)

Something to think about......


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

we have an existentialist lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

cdabney said:


> Something to think about......


There are no end of things to think about, like this for eg..............

when coming onto a forum as a first time poster, how about actually saying something of value instead of an open ended one liner.

Cheers


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Trust, communication, vulnerability, & genetic chemistry. 

There is also this love particle, but no one understands how it is created or how to quantify it. While it is easy to observe the effects of love, it is probably best that scientists never place lovers into a particle smasher in order to find a Boson hicky.

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Life is a kumquat....lol...


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

For me it is love. I have nothing in common with my wife. Our IQ's are over 50 points apart. I love knowledge and she loves celebrities. I was into physical activities and she was not. She is bisexual and I am not. I am 6' tall and she is 4' 11". She is 90 lb.s and I am 200 lbs. I love to read and she says I read too much. I verify my facts before I defend them and she defends things as fact simply because she believes them to be such. I am educated and she just barely made it out of high school.

When I saw my wife to be, I fell hopelessly in love. I did what would be called stalking today. I followed her home, hid in my car until she left her house and followed her again. I went into the bank she was in and pretended it was just a coincidence. She thinks she is way out of my league and she is very lucky that I married her. I think I am the lucky one. She thought I was very hot and that she was not. I thought that she was hot and I was just not ugly.

Three weeks after I met her I proposed to her and she accepted. 9 months later we were married and are married over 40 years now. Our love made our marriage work. No matter what we may do or say, we know that we love each other and things get back to normal. We are a good example of putting the needs and wants of the other into consideration with every major decision we make. We both want to please each other. I spoil her and she spoils me. 

The only common denominator is our love that has overcome any and all obstacles in life and marriage. That and having the same taste in women.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Marriage evolved because our off spring take so long to raise. I think humans are naturally a breed and flee type of creature, but raising kids binds us together for so long society had to encourage both parents to stay involved, so the union of marriage was created. In order to encourage people to use the marriage union governments and society reward married people with certain privileges and recognition not offered to singles.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My answer is .....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

What is the Foundation of Marriage?

A good box spring mattress.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Empathy. Without it you're wasting your time.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree that trust is the foundation. But to get there you are going to need other things mentioned, like empathy and shared values and goals. 

Compatibility makes marriage so much easier, and frees up energy for other things than just being able to get along with each other.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jld said:


> *I agree that trust is the foundation. But to get there you are going to need other things mentioned, like empathy and shared values and goals.
> 
> Compatibility makes marriage so much easier, and frees up energy for other things than just being able to get along with each other*.


 Yes... other building blocks come into play... as we built UP that foundation & make it a home... but no matter how true these may be..it only takes 1 to crack the foundation  .

Some others..... 8 Essentials for a Healthy Marriage



> 1. Love/Commitment. At its core, love is a decision to be committed to another person. It is far more than a fleeting emotion as portrayed on television, the big screen, and romance novels. Feelings come and go, but a true decision to be committed lasts forever – and that is what defines true love.
> 
> It is a decision to be committed through the ups and the downs, the good and the bad. When things are going well, commitment is easy. But true love is displayed by remaining committed even through the trials of life.
> 
> ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife just scored on the Faithfulness box. One down, 19 to go.

I think I'll go for the 2 point conversion


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Betting someone half your crap you'll love them forever.


----------

